# Sendung auf Kabel 1



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2009)

Servus Teichfreunde

Heute (13.08.09) um 21:15 auf Kabel 1 

"Mein Mann, sein Hobby und ich"

Ein Koi-Freund und sein Hobby ...

wird bestimmt interessant


----------



## bussi67 (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*



Digicat schrieb:


> wird bestimmt interessant


.


Denke ich auch , hab die Vorschau gesehen .


----------



## Testpilot (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Oh, da bin ich bei.
Hoffentlich vergesse ich das nicht :beeten


----------



## kawa dirk (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Mein Sohnemann und ich  ziehen uns die Sendung jede Woche rein.

Heut ein absolutes muss !!!!


----------



## Olli.P (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hi,

das werd ich auch gucken und aufnehmen.


----------



## Emelie (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hallöle,

super - danke für die Erinnerung.
Hatte Vorschau schon gesehen und mir fest vorgenommen zu gucken - aber wie's so ist, hätt ich doch glatt wieder vergessen 

Liebe Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Annett (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Danke für den Tip...

Rainthanner mit kurzem Gastauftritt.  

Wir haben es kaum fassen können.


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Nicht schlecht Hr. Specht 

Soviele Koi ... Wahnsinn 

" ... und der Thanner Rainer ... " sagte der Koi-Liebhaber 

Da habe ich gestutzt ... hab ja den Rainer noch nie "Live" gesehen


----------



## Olli.P (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Ja,ja,

der Thanner Rainer mit 'nem Gastauftritt  

Sagt aber nix davon, bzw. gibt 'nen hinweis auf die Sendung......... 


Und der Chagoi wird mit 'nem Löffel gefüttert


----------



## kunisteich (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hallo
Mal ne frage konnte die sendung leider nicht sehen:__ nase

Weiß jemand von euch ob man die auch irgendwo online sich ansehen kann??


----------



## elkop (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

hab zu spät hingeschaltet, weil tochter was anderes schauen wollte


----------



## hoffisoft (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

hei



http://www.kabeleins.de/video/clip/1325/mein-mannsein-hobby-und-ich-folge-9-13-august



gruß


----------



## Olli.P (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hi,

die Folge wird am Sa. 15.08 (also Übermorgen) 13.05 Uhr Wiederholt.


----------



## JoergK (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Stark, muss man zumindest gesehen haben. 
War wirklich beeindruckend.

Aber, wie schon im Film erwähnt, *DIE* Stromrechnung möcht ich nicht haben shock

Die Becken müssten ja insgesamt so ca 2000 m³ haben, und die zu filtern.. 

Kommentar 'Regierung':
... ähm, wir bleiben bei unseren Orfen und Shubsies....

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Redlisch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hiho,

dazu muss man aber folgendes Wissen ... 

Dann klärt sich einiges auf...

Axel

Aber da kann der Thanner Rainer bestimmt was zu sagen, wenn er schon mitspielt


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hi,

ja, Axel, das passt besser!


----------



## Eugen (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hi

netter Bericht, hat sogar mir gefallen 
Nur dachte ich immer,es heißt: Sein Hobby zum Beruf machen 
Hier wurde der Beruf als Hobby ausgegeben.


----------



## JoergK (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*



Redlisch schrieb:


> ....dazu muss man aber folgendes Wissen ... ....



na super, damit erklärt sich wirklich einiges. 

Da hat eigentlich links oben im Eck der Hinweis: "Dauerwerbesendung" gefehlt 


Für mich irgendwie am Ziel und Namen der Sendung vorbei. 

Aber trotzdem ist die Anlage traumhaft. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## robsig12 (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Naja, dies war ja Kabel 1 voll bewusst, oder glaubt Ihr der Edi hat die ganze Werbung vor der Ankunft des Theams abgemacht? Die Redaktion recheriert doch vor jedem Film. Würde dem Edi also nicht die Schuld geben, Kabel 1 wird ihm erklärt haben, was sie hören und er sagen soll.

Genauso wie hier werden wir auch von anderen Shows, Sendungen, Reportagen im TV verarscht. 

Aber irgendwie wollen wir das doch auch, oder???:smoki


----------



## tattoo_hh (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

davon mal ganz abgesehen:
ist doch wohl auch sein hobby.... nur das er jetzt damit sein geld verdient ist doch nicht verwerflich.
gibt viele die ihr hobby späterhin zum beruf machen oder gemacht haben....
vieleicht bin ich in 15jahren ja auch ein großer im handel und dann soll es nicht mehr mein hobby sein??

aber bei den namen hab ich an was anderes gedacht... so an horst und heidi und paul..
das er nach 15jahren und profi eigendlich die varitäten auf der pfanne haben sollte muß man eigenlich erwarten.
ich fand die anlagen schön... hübsche fisch und einem normale wurde ein wenig klar welch fastination von diesen fischen ausgeht...


----------



## holly1357 (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

hi,

ich fand den bericht auch ok.... er zeigt auch ein wenig was die fische wirklich ausmachen... nicht nur einfach bunter fisch.... wenn man die anlage sieht... ind dem volumen... mach man sich schon gedanken.... aber wenn er händler ist, schaut das schon anders aus... 
aber für die breite masse war dasschon ok.... warklar, das dies hier weiter hinterleuchtet wird, gerade wenn auch bekannte leute mitspielen, und sogar mit realen namen genannt weden.

gruß holly


----------



## rainthanner (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hallo, 

komm eben erst vom heutigen "Fischleinflickdich" nach Hause und wurde von den Kunden auf die Sendung angesprochen. 
Wußte auch nicht, dass ich überhaupt ins Bild genommen wurde. 
War so nicht geplant, weil ich nähmlich absolut Fernsehuntauglich bin.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Aristocat (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hallo Rainer!
Die Fernsehuntauglichkeit ist aber gar nicht aufgefallen!


----------



## Redlisch (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Aber ein bischen üben müssen wir noch:

Ich grüße die User von Hobby-Gartenteich.de 

Axel


----------



## axel (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Moin

Also der Koifreund in dem Viodeobeitrag hat 2000 Kois . Für jeden Koi hat er 1000 Liter Wasser zur Verfügung.
Was um Himmels Willen brauch man da für ne Filteranlage um 2 Mio Liter Wasser sauber zu halten ?  
Hat da jemand ne Ahnung ?

lg 
axel


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Servus Axel

Das viele Wasser ist auf verschieden Becken aufgeteilt. Und jedes Becken hat, denke ich, seinen eigenen Filter.
Der Edgar Bauer ist ein Koi-Händler.
Und so wie Eugen ...


> Hier wurde der Beruf als Hobby ausgegeben .


... Sehe ich das auch.


----------



## axel (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hallo Helmut 

Hab mir das Video nochmal angesehen . 4 Außenanlagen hat er. Das wärn dann bei 1800 Kois a 1000 Liter pro Koi 1,8 Mio Liter Wasservolumen .  Also 450.000 Liter pro Außenanlagen . Und so umgerechnet ca  450 Kois pro Außenanlage .
Das müssen aber dann wirklich interessante Filteranlagen sein.


lg
axel


----------



## Eugen (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Hi Axel

klick dich da mal durch :
http://www.koi-bauer.com/html/anlage.html


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Bei den 1800 Kois sind auch die alle mitgezählt,
die nicht zum Verkauf taugten und Ihr Leben
in 2 großen Weihern verbringen. Man sieht die
Weiher im Video bei den Abfischaktionen.

Jeden Tag schwimmen mit den Kois, aber vom
Fernsehmann eine Staffelei zum Einstieg ins
Becken benutzen...lol
Alles Humbug, Madame schwimmt mit den ganzen
Goldgraskarpfen die leider floppten und nicht zum
Verkaufsschlager wurden.

12.500 Euro Angebot für den Chargoi...lol
Alles für´s Fernsehn getürkt. Verkauft wird
alles und jeder Fisch in der Anlage wenn
möglich...das weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle.

Mann kennt das ja beim "Reality" Fernsehn,
da wird alles vorher schön abgesprochen.

Die hätten lieber einen echten Koifreak
mit seinem selbstgebauten Teich als
Mann mit tollem Hobby zeigen sollen.

So war alles aufgesetzter Mumpietz 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dodi (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*

Moin!

Wir haben es gestern aufgenommen und gesehen.

Na ja, klingt für mich schon alles etwas überspannt, die Unmengen von Japankoi und Wasser sowie Stromkosten im 4-stelligen Bereich... 
Aber: er ist ja auch Koihändler und nicht nur Hobbyist wie unsereiner.

Interessant fand ich den Einsatz von Dr. Bretzinger - "unser" Rainer ist leider viel zu kurz gekommen...


----------



## Redlisch (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*



Dodi schrieb:


> Moin!
> sowie Stromkosten im 4-stelligen Bereich...



Naja, da ist man schnell angekommen, selbst als Hobbyteichler ...

2 Pumpen, UVC, US, Belüfter, Messelektronik, Rechner etc ...

Wenn man das alles so zusammenrechnet ist man schnell bei 1000 € ...

Axel


----------



## gge67 (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*



kunisteich schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mal ne frage konnte die sendung leider nicht sehen:__ nase
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch ob man die auch irgendwo online sich ansehen kann??



Hallo:

Hier :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcUi6XmZFa8
und hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKIX05ToACI

Gruß

GG


----------



## Redlisch (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sendung auf Kabel 1*



gge67 schrieb:


> Hallo:
> 
> Hier :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcUi6XmZFa8
> ...



und wie im Betrag 12 schon geschrien, direkt bei Kabel 1: HIER

Axel


----------

